# HOME BREWING CO.



## we3kingsrus (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi, I was hoping someone had some info on a beer bottle.  It has HOME BREWING CO. RICHMOND  VA. right below its neck with an eagle on a stump and a keg in a circle. It was dug up in Chesterfield VA. I sent pic if it will help.


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 27, 2005)

WE3KINGS...Welcome to the Forum...
     Seems MEECH would be more up to date on this one, But I'd say about $20.00  tp $30.00 approximate.  They were once not too common, then a lot were found in an ice house pit in Richmond and their value went down a bit...Possibly by now, they're all scattered and the value is on the rise? 
 Very nice find...You search for any more bottles  in that area?


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 27, 2005)

There's one on eBay....has a lot of the info about it in the description.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Early-Beer-Bottle-Home-Brewing-Co-Richmond-Va_W0QQitemZ6229240758QQcategoryZ563QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## we3kingsrus (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Whiskeyman, This is a great site , Iâ€™m glad I came across it. Thanks for the Info on the bottle. What kind of date would you put on it, Iâ€™m thinking 40's or 50's. We found others there as well. Here is a pic of some we are working on cleaning up. From right to left, the taller green one has E.L then a ten point buck and then B. Co on its collar and nothing on the base. The smaller green one has RUMFORD on its collar and a 9 on the bottom.  The clear square one in the back has Rawleighâ€™s trademark and MADE IN THE USA on base. The clear square one in the front with screw top has SLOANâ€™S LINIMENT and MADE IN THE USA on base . The clear round one in the back has PATENTED AUG. 20 1901 on its bottom and has three seams.  The other clear square one only has A.G.W. B-3 on its bottom and the last one has no marks but filled with something not dirt, hard like a rock. Any info you or any one else can give would be nice. Thanks from asking, 3kings.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi *we3kingsrus* and *Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net* -

 First of all, look over your shoulder, because I'm right behind (or next to) you. Meaning: I live very close to you in the next county, up and west.[]

 The crown top that you have is lucky to sell on eBay for the opening bid of $9.99. The earlier blob tops go for about the same. We dig so many of those two variations that we (others I dig with and locals) are happy to get $5 or more for them. Our theory: We'll dig more, no big deal. 

 You are in a 1915 to 1930s dump. Keep looking, and keep us/me informed if you find more Va. bottles.


----------



## slimdigger (Nov 28, 2005)

The blob variant can fetch $10-15. The crown top variant is in the 3-5 dollar range. The same bottle comes in an amber variant that is a much harder to find bottle that could bring 50 dollars or more. There is also a variant where both of the eagle's ( crow as someone on ebay called it last week) wings are back that brings 20 to 40. The loop stlye blob variant that you dug should date to the early 1900's. There is also a quart size bottle in crown top as well as blob that is a little better.  Post em when you find em and will will fill ya in best we can. Slimdigger


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice finds we3kingsrus. Even if it is only worth $5, looks darn good on the shelf. I love the bottles with embossed eagles. Kinda patriotic. All I find is chickens, cranes, roosters, and elephants. Dump definitely is giving up some goodies. BOTLDGR03


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 29, 2005)

Hiya MEECH, SLIM, BOTL...
       Sheesh... I got that value all wrong. When I 1st looked at the pic I was seeing a blobtop...LOL...need ta adjust my monitor a bit, before my credibility gets totally destroyed.
 Sorry to hear those are selling for so little these days, but it's good for the beginner.


----------



## slimdigger (Nov 29, 2005)

Whiskey, It truly is a shame that the Home brewing blobs have gone down that much. Meech and I have dug close to 40 Home Brewing bottles in the last month including some variants we have never seen before.  I picked up a few nice blob Richmond beers yesterday in a collection including a C H Nickel &  a Henry Bucker. The Bucker is on ebay now. Slim


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 29, 2005)

cool find we3kingsrus


----------

